# a few pictures of the boat



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Here is the fishing boat I am looking at buying this week, very clean for being old as it is, getting very excited.


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

Look like a hoot!


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet!


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Nothing like hanging out a BIG JOHNSON....:grin:

Awesome rig !!!


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

I see a lot of fish dinners in your future.


----------



## troller (Jun 27, 2013)

30-06-hunter said:


> Here is the fishing boat I am looking at buying this week, very clean for being old as it is, getting very excited.


 Did you buy the boat????? if so have you had it in the water.
That is a lot better looking than my first boat.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

It's getting delivered tomorrow night, it is not currently registered so I can't put it on the water until next week. Only downside is that 200hp main motor drinks up gas, but it will only be used to get across the water then use the kicker.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

One of the two happiest days in a man's life. Enjoy it.


----------



## SlapShot (Sep 25, 2007)

I guess if you had real money pit of a boat then selling day would be a happy day. I would be extremely sad if I sold my boat, unless I'm selling one to get another.

30-06 Hunter - if you like to tinker then there's nothing better than boat tinkering. I love it. Enjoy the new rig.

SlapShot


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Dont let people scare, you. We've had our boat for over 16 year now, I think the only repairs we ever had to do is replace the shifter linkage and the fuel filter. I've spend less money on that than any of the cars / trucks we've owned.

Anywho congrats on the boat.

-DallanC


----------

